# New snow blower/gas/backpack carriers



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

After last weeks storm, and having to run an additional truck with a crew for residential sidewalks, I decided to figure out once and for all how to get at least one blower or so onto my Jeep. (Can't use the back because of the Daniels back plow). Both racks are removable via 2" receiver with pin. Think I will like this set-up in the long run.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

lol, that's a lot of stuff loaded on there. How do ya
fit the snowplow shovels on there now?


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

Looking at that now..... still trying to avoid the roof rack though. May be bungeed across the top of the blowers, or may have to throw them inside. Got another day to work it out.


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

That is what i call makeing the most of what you have.Do you have picks of front of truck with plow and back pick with the blade down and where the hydrolics are in jeep.Im looking at getting a jeep and your looks awesome


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice... If you can `take a picture when the blowers are off. I got to build something for a bigger blower for mine. Problem being is the the frame on the pass. side is shot and we plated it but the rear cross member is hanging on that side being held up by the body. The only way we can move it now is by taking off a spreader on our pickup. A PIA since that truck is dedicated to doing drives and we need this for commercial.


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

I will get some pics up after the storm is done today.


----------

